#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  >  مشکل با نصب ویندوز

## m.pezeshki

با عرض سلام
دوستم یک سیستم داره و وقتی که میخواهیم روش ویندوز نصب کنیم ( Xp ) بعد از ریست شدن سیستم دوباره به مرحله اول بر میگرده و از اول نصب سیستم میخواهد شروع بشود 

با تشکر قبلی از شما

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## onlyiran

احتمالآ هارد در موفع نصب دیتکت نمیشه .

تنظیمات SETUP رو چک کن

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## m.pezeshki

خوب وقتی نصب میکنه هارد رو میشناسه وسطش یک جاش هست باید ریست بشه بعدش میاد از اول کار !

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## onlyiran

> خوب وقتی نصب میکنه هارد رو میشناسه وسطش یک جاش هست باید ریست بشه بعدش میاد از اول کار !


میاد از اول بخاطر اینه که باز از روی سی دی میاد بالا !

----------

*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## m.pezeshki

> میاد از اول بخاطر اینه که باز از روی سی دی میاد بالا !


 :مشکل با نصب ویندوز: 
ها؟
خوب من کلی ویندوز نصب کردم ریست که میشه ادامه میده

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## onlyiran

> ها؟
> خوب من کلی ویندوز نصب کردم ریست که میشه ادامه میده


بعضی مادریردها RAID دارند که بایستی توی SET UP  غیرفعال کنی
در ضمن  ریست که شد بزار از روی هارد بوت شه

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## mehdifull

باطري رو تعويض كنيد 
سوكت هارد رو هم سرويس كنيد و با يك كابل نو هم چك كنيد

----------

*digital84*,*farzad_yousefi*,*m.pezeshki*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## mehdifull

راستي براي بار دوم كه رست ميشه ديگه موقع خواندن سي دي همان موقع كه داره نقطه ميندازه كه براي بوت كردن سي دي براي بار اول اينتر ميزنيد تا سي دي ويندوز بوت بشه حواستون رو بديد براي بارهاي بعد ديگه نبايد اينتر كنيد تا به مرحله بعد از نصب ويندوز بره 
موفق باشي

----------

*arefmard*,*digital84*,*m.pezeshki*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## Yek.Doost

به نام تک ذوست
بنده همیشه تنظمیات بوت رو روی هارد میگذارم  و برای بوت کردن سی دی رام و... از کلید های F12 - F 11  و ... استفاده میکنم

----------

*digital84*,*m.pezeshki*,*onlyiran*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## onlyiran

> به نام تک ذوست
> بنده همیشه تنظمیات بوت رو روی هارد میگذارم  و برای بوت کردن سی دی رام و... از کلید های F12 - F 11  و ... استفاده میکنم


دوست عزير f11 , f12  برا همه مادر بردها نميباشد.

----------

*aryamon*,*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*,*همتا*

----------


## Yek.Doost

دوست با صفا
حرف شما درسته - ولی اگه خوب دقت کنید بعد از F12 و F11  سه تا نقطه هم گذاشتم به منظوره اینکه دکمه های دیگری برای بوت شدن موجود است

----------

*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## milad_tm

با درود/دوست گرامي در اكثر مواقع كه اين مشكل پيش مياد مشكل اصلي از هارد مي باشد/شما براي اينكه مشكل سيستم را پيدا كنيد ابتدا يك هارد ديگر بر روي سيستم نصب و بعد از آن نصب ويندوز كنيد تا بتوانيد مشكل اصلي رو پيدا كنيد/اين كار را انجام دهيد و نتيجه را اعلام كنيد/موفق باشيد

----------

*aryamon*,*m.pezeshki*,*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## AREF1369

با سلام.دوست گرامی به محض ریست شدن سی دی ویندوز را بیرون اورید با کلید های مربوط به منوی بوت که در بعضیf12ودر بعضیf11میباشد سیستم را از هارد بوت کنید و اگر بوت شد سی دی را درون ان بگذارید و نتیجه را اعلام کنید.تررجیها اگر در نصب ویندوز هارد کاملا چاک شود و چارتیشن بندی شود بهتر است.

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## m.pezeshki

پس یعنی با f11 و f12 بوت رو انتخاب کنم؟

----------

*AREF1369*,*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## AREF1369

> پس یعنی با f11 و f12 بوت رو انتخاب کنم؟


بله دوست من پس از کپی فایل های اولیه و ریست شدن سیستم برای نصب مرحله بعد با کلیدهای نامبرده منو بوت شما باز میشود و در ان قسمت هارد را انتخاب کنید.مشکلی بود در خدمتم.

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## m.pezeshki

> بله دوست من پس از کپی فایل های اولیه و ریست شدن سیستم برای نصب مرحله بعد با کلیدهای نامبرده منو بوت شما باز میشود و در ان قسمت هارد را انتخاب کنید.مشکلی بود در خدمتم.


ولی اول کار نمیشود با اون ها بوت کرد سیستم رو ؟

----------

*AREF1369*,*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## AREF1369

> ولی اول کار نمیشود با اون ها بوت کرد سیستم رو ؟


دوست گرامی این کلیدها مختص بوت اول سیستم هنگام بالا امدن هستند.پس شما در کجا از اینها استفاده میکنید؟اگر نمیتوانید با ای
ن کلیدها سریع کلیدdeletرا فشار داده و از تنظیمات ستاپ بوت اول را هارد قرار دهید و ادامه دهید.

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## m.pezeshki

> دوست گرامی این کلیدها مختص بوت اول سیستم هنگام بالا امدن هستند.پس شما در کجا از اینها استفاده میکنید؟اگر نمیتوانید با ای
> ن کلیدها سریع کلیدdeletرا فشار داده و از تنظیمات ستاپ بوت اول را هارد قرار دهید و ادامه دهید.


پس میشه بگذاریم از توی bios روی HDD و بعد با این CD رو برای نصب سیستم بالا بیاریم؟

----------

*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## AREF1369

> پس میشه بگذاریم از توی bios روی HDD و بعد با این CD رو برای نصب سیستم بالا بیاریم؟


بله در صورتی که مرحله اول کپی فایل های ویندوز رد شده باشد باید حتما از هارد بوت شوید و دیگر خود سیستم بقیه را ردیف میکند.

----------

*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## yousef12

سلام دوست عزیز برای اینکه مشکل حل شود اول وارد قسمت
BIOSشده و بوت را روی CD قرار داده و در مرحله اول بعد از این
که درایو C را فرمات وبه کپی فایل  رفت سیستم ریستارت میشه
بعد از ریستارت بلافاصله دکمه DELETرا زده و در قسمت bios 
بوت را روی HDD قرار داده وحالا ادامه ویندوز نصب میشه.

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## m.pezeshki

> سلام دوست عزیز برای اینکه مشکل حل شود اول وارد قسمت
> BIOSشده و بوت را روی CD قرار داده و در مرحله اول بعد از این
> که درایو C را فرمات وبه کپی فایل  رفت سیستم ریستارت میشه
> بعد از ریستارت بلافاصله دکمه DELETرا زده و در قسمت bios 
> بوت را روی HDD قرار داده وحالا ادامه ویندوز نصب میشه.


نه این ارور رو میده !
faild to boot from hard disk please insert system disk and press enter

----------

*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## reza_electro

یه کار کن ، وقتی ریست شد سی دی رام را باز کن تا دیگه غلط بکنه با چیزی بوت بشه ، اگر نشد برو تو seup  و first boot رو هارد دیسک انتخاب کن .

با توجه به پیغام داده شده احتمالا مراحل نصب اولیه خوب انجام نشده ، یه سی دی ویندوز دیگه امتحان کن (اگر اولین باری است که این سی دی رو نصب میکنی ، اگر چند دفعه نصب کردی که ...!)

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## m.pezeshki

> یه کار کن ، وقتی ریست شد سی دی رام را باز کن تا دیگه غلط بکنه با چیزی بوت بشه ، اگر نشد برو تو seup  و first boot رو هارد دیسک انتخاب کن .
> 
> با توجه به پیغام داده شده احتمالا مراحل نصب اولیه خوب انجام نشده ، یه سی دی ویندوز دیگه امتحان کن (اگر اولین باری است که این سی دی رو نصب میکنی ، اگر چند دفعه نصب کردی که ...!)


100 مرتبه نصب کردیم نشده  :مشکل با نصب ویندوز: 
و کلا این ارور رو میده

----------

*tahaali9095*

----------


## Yek.Doost

دوستمون راس میگه
بعد از تمام شدن مرحله نصب و ریست شدن 
سی دی رو دربیار و بعد از بالا اومدن ویندوز مجددا سی دی رو بذار

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## m.pezeshki

> دوستمون راس میگه
> بعد از تمام شدن مرحله نصب و ریست شدن 
> سی دی رو دربیار و بعد از بالا اومدن ویندوز مجددا سی دی رو بذار


نشد با این روش هم
ممکنه از هارد باشه؟

----------

*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## reza_electro

> نشد با این روش همممکنه از هارد باشه؟


توی setup مادربورد رفتی یا نه؟؟یه قسمتیش هست که مینویسه با چه device هایی بوت میکنه ، ببین اصلا هارد دیسک توشون هست یانه؟؟بعد از اصلاح کردن هم باید save and exit بزنی . هارد یدفعه خراب نمیشه با این شدت بعدش هم وقتی مرحله اول نصب انجام شده حتما هاردت سالم بوده وگرنا یعنی فایلها کجا کپی شدن !از همون ستاپ مادربوردته

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## Yek.Doost

احتمال میدم مشکل از هارد باشه - چون خودش رو بدون ویندوز نشون میده
در بعضی از سیستمه مشتریان به چنین مشکلاتی بر میخورم 
ابتدا به صاحب سیستم زنگ میزنم که میخوام هاردتون رو فرمت بکنم
سپس با برنامه HDDREG  بد سکتوری کرده و در آخر با برنامه LowFormat  هارد رو فرمت سطح پایین انجام میدم
شما هم همین کار رو بکنید ضرر نداره

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## imanfc

با سلام خدمت دوستان 
یه سیستم دارم که زمانی که بالا میاد لگوی ویندوز رو نشون میده بعد به اندازه یک ثانیه ارور صفحه آبی میده و ریستارت میشه یه هارد که روش ویندوز نصب بود  رو سیستم انداختم بازم همین مشکل رو داشت رم رو چک کردم بازم مشکل  برطرف نشد

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## m.pezeshki

> احتمال میدم مشکل از هارد باشه - چون خودش رو بدون ویندوز نشون میده
> در بعضی از سیستمه مشتریان به چنین مشکلاتی بر میخورم 
> ابتدا به صاحب سیستم زنگ میزنم که میخوام هاردتون رو فرمت بکنم
> سپس با برنامه HDDREG  بد سکتوری کرده و در آخر با برنامه LowFormat  هارد رو فرمت سطح پایین انجام میدم
> شما هم همین کار رو بکنید ضرر نداره


بعد مشکل برطرف شده؟ 
چون تنظیمات مادربرد رو ریست کردیم

----------

*tahaali9095*

----------


## Yek.Doost

> با سلام خدمت دوستان 
> یه سیستم دارم که زمانی که بالا میاد لگوی ویندوز رو نشون میده بعد به اندازه یک ثانیه ارور صفحه آبی میده و ریستارت میشه یه هارد که روش ویندوز نصب بود  رو سیستم انداختم بازم همین مشکل رو داشت رم رو چک کردم بازم مشکل  برطرف نشد


دوست عزیز
شما وقتی هارد جدید رو گذاشتی باید مجدا نصب ویندوز بکنی - بعد از نصب ویندوز ، اون موقع میشه ویندوز رو تست کرد
رم رو چطور چک کردی ؟

----------

*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## milad_tm

> با سلام خدمت دوستان 
> یه سیستم دارم که زمانی که بالا میاد لگوی ویندوز رو نشون میده بعد به اندازه یک ثانیه ارور صفحه آبی میده و ریستارت میشه یه هارد که روش ویندوز نصب بود  رو سیستم انداختم بازم همین مشکل رو داشت رم رو چک کردم بازم مشکل  برطرف نشد


با درود/دوست عزيز ارور صفحه آبي هميشه براي هارد و رم نيست/بارها پيش آمده كه مشكل از كارت گرافيك يا مادربرد بوده است/شما براي رفع مشكل خود ابتدا از سلامت تمام قطعات مطمئن شويد/براي اينكار ابتدا يك هارد ديگر به سيستمتان نصب كنيد و سپس بر روي آن ويندوز عوض كنيد/نتيجه را اعلام كنيد(در ضمن گاهي اوقات با عوض كردن ويندوز اين مشكل از بين مي رود/موفق باشيد

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## حیدر شاهمرادی

سلام دوست عزیز به تجربیات جناب    *mehdifull*   عمل کنید. موفق باشید.

----------

*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## milad_tm

> نشد با این روش هم
> ممکنه از هارد باشه؟


با درود/دوست عزيز من قبلا هم به شما گفتم كه يك هارد سالم را بر روي سيستم خود نصب كنيد بعد ويندوز عوض كنيد و نتيجه را اعلام كنيد/من چنيدن بار با اين مشكل برخورد كرده ام(ويندوز در مرحله داس نصب مي شد و بعد يا در مرحله 39 دقيق گير مي كرد يا ويندوز كامل نصب مي شد و دوباره به 39 دقيق بر مي گشت/موفق باشيد

----------

*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## imanfc

سلام 
رم رو چک کردم

----------

*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## m.pezeshki

> دوست عزیز
> شما وقتی هارد جدید رو گذاشتی باید مجدا نصب ویندوز بکنی - بعد از نصب ویندوز ، اون موقع میشه ویندوز رو تست کرد
> رم رو چطور چک کردی ؟


بله رم رو هم عوض کردیم جواب نداد

----------

*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## Yek.Doost

دوست با صفا
پست 27 رو انجام بده - مطمئن باش جواب میگیری

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## mehdifull

> با سلام خدمت دوستان 
> یه سیستم دارم که زمانی که بالا میاد لگوی ویندوز رو نشون میده بعد به اندازه یک ثانیه ارور صفحه آبی میده و ریستارت میشه یه هارد که روش ویندوز نصب بود  رو سیستم انداختم بازم همین مشکل رو داشت رم رو چک کردم بازم مشکل  برطرف نشد


دوست  عزيز مشكل شما ربطي به اين مشكل نداشت و خواهشا يك تاپيك براي مشكل خودتان به صورت جداگانه ايجاد نماييد تا موجب بي نظمي در سايت نشود.
اما براي اين مشكل به شما توصيه ميكنم اول كيس را با بلوور خوب هوا بگيريد و داخل اسلت ها را با اسپري خشك بشوييد و مجددا با هوا خشك نماييد اگر مشكلتان حل نشد از رم يا هارد و يا كابل هارد ميباشد

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*onlyiran*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## mehdifull

> بله رم رو هم عوض کردیم جواب نداد


دوست عزيز راهنمايي هاي دوستان كامل است فقط شما بايد وقتي كاري رو كه دوستان ميگند انجام ميديد فقط نبايد بگيد نشد بايد ببينيد با اين كاري كه انجام دادهايد چه تغييري ميكند تا راهنمايي بعدي را بكنند مثلا دوستان بهتون گفتند كه وقتي ميخواست ريست بشه ديگه سي دي رو در بياريد و ديگه قطعا به مرحله بوت نميره اما شما بازم گفتيد نشد ، يعني چي دوباره به مرحله بوت ميره او.ن هم بدون سي دي ؟

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*onlyiran*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## kaveh.21

با درود

----------

*tahaali9095*

----------


## kaveh.21

با درود 
 گویا متوجه حرف دوست ما نشدی پسر خوب وقتی همش درایور رام رو میخونه و با اون بوت میشه یعنی شما تویه ستاپ مادبرد هر 3تا بوت رو   ,  و در بعضی از مادربرد ها همچون اسوس  بوت اول رو درایور رام رو انتخاب کردی
راستی شاید از اول بوده باشه

بهتره بری اونجا و از اون حالت در بیاریشون

در جریان بزار مارو

----------

*mehdifull*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## m.pezeshki

> دوست عزيز راهنمايي هاي دوستان كامل است فقط شما بايد وقتي كاري رو كه دوستان ميگند انجام ميديد فقط نبايد بگيد نشد بايد ببينيد با اين كاري كه انجام دادهايد چه تغييري ميكند تا راهنمايي بعدي را بكنند مثلا دوستان بهتون گفتند كه وقتي ميخواست ريست بشه ديگه سي دي رو در بياريد و ديگه قطعا به مرحله بوت نميره اما شما بازم گفتيد نشد ، يعني چي دوباره به مرحله بوت ميره او.ن هم بدون سي دي ؟


توهین نباشه ها ولی خوب شما پست رو نخونده اومدی جواب دادی ارور رو نوشتم چی گفته

----------

*tahaali9095*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## m.pezeshki

دوستان عزیز شما کلا مشکل رو نفهمیدید 
بابا ربطی نداره باید بیاد ادامه بده حتی اگر از روی سیدی باشه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
بعد هم سیدی رو در بیارم ارور رو که گفتم مینویسه هارد رو هم عوض کردیم نشد و رم همچنین 
بایوس رو هم ریست کردیم!

----------

*tahaali9095*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## m.pezeshki

کسی راه حلی نداره؟

----------

*tahaali9095*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## onlyiran

> دوست عزيز راهنمايي هاي دوستان كامل است فقط شما بايد وقتي كاري رو كه دوستان ميگند انجام ميديد فقط نبايد بگيد نشد بايد ببينيد با اين كاري كه انجام دادهايد چه تغييري ميكند تا راهنمايي بعدي را بكنند مثلا دوستان بهتون گفتند كه وقتي ميخواست ريست بشه ديگه سي دي رو در بياريد و ديگه قطعا به مرحله بوت نميره اما شما بازم گفتيد نشد ، يعني چي دوباره به مرحله بوت ميره او.ن هم بدون سي دي ؟


دقیقآ برا منم سواله !!!

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*tahaali9095*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## onlyiran

> نه این ارور رو میده !
> faild to boot from hard disk please insert system disk and press enter


توی منوی بایوس اگه raid داره غیر فعال کن در ضمن منوی IDE رو واسه هاردت انتخاب کن احتمال زیاد تنظیمات بایوس رو لود کردی این بلا سرت اومده . اگه نشد مدل مادربردتو بگو تا منشو بهت بگم

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*tahaali9095*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## m.pezeshki

دوستان بردیم بیرون گفتند که مادربرد خراب هست !
 :مشکل با نصب ویندوز: 
هیچ کسی اصلا چنین چیزی نگفتا !!!!!!
خدا خیرتون بده !

----------

*tahaali9095*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## onlyiran

> دوستان بردیم بیرون گفتند که مادربرد خراب هست !
> 
> هیچ کسی اصلا چنین چیزی نگفتا !!!!!!
> خدا خیرتون بده !


*دوست عزیز من جاهایی سراغ دارم که واسه یک تنظیمه تنظیمات بایوس به مشتری میگن مادر بردتو تعمیر کردیم البته ایشالا این بنده خدا کارش درسته !*

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## m.pezeshki

> *دوست عزیز من جاهایی سراغ دارم که واسه یک تنظیمه تنظیمات بایوس به مشتری میگن مادر بردتو تعمیر کردیم البته ایشالا این بنده خدا کارش درسته !*


نه میگن باید بخری یکی دیگه مادربرد سوخته 
دست دوم

----------

*nekooee*,*tahaali9095*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## nekooee

معمولا اینجور ایرادات رو بدون قطعه نمیشه زیاد نظر داد. باید قطعه کنار دست آدم باشه دونه دونه عوض کنه ببینه مشکل از کدومه. اگر مادر برد دست دوم گیر آوردی قبل از اینکه بخری اول باهاش یک تست با همون تنظیمات خودت بزن. اگر دیدی درسته پس راست گفته مادربرد خرابه اگر بازم کار نکرد پول مادربرد بیخودی نداده باشی!
مادربردت رو بابد با دیباگر تست کنی ببینی اروری میده یا نه...

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## imanfc

سلام 
 من ویندوز نصب کردم کامل نصب شد اومد بالا برنامه  روش نصب کردم ریستارت کردم رو ی لوگو ویندوز که اومد هنگ  میکنه

----------

*tahaali9095*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## imanfc

آقا بی زحمت یکی کمک کنه واجبه

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*tahaali9095*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

برنامه چی نصب کردید؟ موقع بالا آمدن f8 رو بزنید و ببینید safemod میاد بالا که restore کنید؟ اگر نه که باز f8 بزنید و اینبار restore to last good  یک همچین جمله ای هست انتخاب کنید. درست نشه باید دوباره نصب کنید....

----------

*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## tahaali9095

سلام آقای *m.pezeshki*

دقیقا این مشکل دیروز برام پیش اومد، هاردو عوض کردم برطرف شد. 

*مشکل از هارد بودش*

----------

*imanfc*,*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*,*افشین سالاری*

----------


## imanfc

سلام به همه 
دوستان یه سوال عجله ای 
زمانی سیستم روشن میشه شروع میکنه به تست کردن رم عددی که میاد افزایش پیدا میکنه حتما باید کلید esc رو بزنید تا بالا بیاد میشه ای قسمتی که رم رو چک می کنه کنسل کنی ؟

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*tahaali9095*,*افشین سالاری*

----------

